# Ou est la library GLUT



## Ptit-beignet (25 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour a tous,
je souhaiterai me lancer dans QT + OpenGL mais voila,
j'ai un petit probleme. Dans un programme qui utilise QT, GLUT, pour la compilation,
je ne trouve pas comment faire pour linker la librarie GLUT. EN fait je crois qu'il n'y en a pas ????  
Je vais dans /Systeme/Library/Frameworks, il y a bien un GLUT.frameworks
mais a part en utilisant XCode, je n'arrive pas a le prendre.
De plus avec un "locate libglut.dylib", ou "locate libglut.so", "locate libglut.a" je trouve rien.
Comment marchent les librairies de OS X, faut -il que je telecharge GLUT et creer la librairie GLUT ?
Je pensais pourtant que en installant les dev tools, on avait OPENGL, GLUT ....

Merci
A+


----------



## Ptit-beignet (25 Juillet 2004)

Ok, j'ai trouve quelques explications :
apparment les frameworks de OS X sont les librairies dynamiques "so" sous Linux.
Mais alors que sont les *.dylib ??


----------



## Ptit-beignet (25 Juillet 2004)

en ajoutant -frameworks OpenGL -frameworks GLUT -frameworks foundation
ca marche ...
Mais comment faire en sorte que qt cree un makefile bon pour OS X avec les framework.
Car en effet, sous qt, on fait qmake -project pour qu'il creer le *.pro pour qmake pour qu'il fasse un makefile pour osx.
En effet, la commande qmake -macx qui est censée le faire, n'ajoute pas les frameworks


----------



## molgow (25 Juillet 2004)

Salut !

Peut-être que cet article de Nicolas Seriot pourra t'aider. En bas de page, il propose un _makefile_ pour compiler avec GLUT. Ca devrait, je l'espère t'aider à compiler ton programme sans XCode.

Bon après-midi,

Molgow


----------



## klog (1 Août 2004)

Ptit-beignet a dit:
			
		

> en ajoutant -frameworks OpenGL -frameworks GLUT -frameworks foundation
> ca marche ...
> Mais comment faire en sorte que qt cree un makefile bon pour OS X avec les framework.
> Car en effet, sous qt, on fait qmake -project pour qu'il creer le *.pro pour qmake pour qu'il fasse un makefile pour osx.
> En effet, la commande qmake -macx qui est censée le faire, n'ajoute pas les frameworks



Je ne sais pas si ça peut aider, mais sous XCode, il y a effectivement accés aux frameworks que vous avez cité, mais aussi à un framework QuickTime... Donc peut -être qu'un -framework QuickTime ferait l'affaire


----------

